# What did you eat for breakfast?



## oreo_muncher (25 Nov 2020)

I had leftover pasta with vegan mince, butter beans, cherry tomatoes. A slice of stollen loaf cake, one double creme oreo.


----------



## Phaeton (25 Nov 2020)

Nothing, unless you count 2x Black Coffee


----------



## fossyant (25 Nov 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> I had leftover pasta with vegan mince, butter beans, cherry tomatoes. A slice of stollen loaf cake, one double creme oreo.




Multigrain toast and a coffee


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Nov 2020)

mince pie initially, followed by a sausage sanga an hour later ...and plenty of coffee.


----------



## oreo_muncher (25 Nov 2020)

fossyant said:


> Multigrain toast and a coffee


I have a sweet tooth... What's wrong with my choice of breakfast? If it wasn't that, it would have been soy blueberry yoghurt with granola.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Nov 2020)

Plain Greek yoghurt & strawberries. 
No Oreos..


----------



## fossyant (25 Nov 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> I have a sweet tooth... What's wrong with my choice of breakfast? If it wasn't that, it would have been soy blueberry yoghurt with granola.



2nd sounds better. But pasta and minced cardboard for breakfast


----------



## oreo_muncher (25 Nov 2020)

fossyant said:


> 2nd sounds better. But pasta and minced cardboard for breakfast


Linda McCartney has very nice mince. You can't judge it unless you try it first.


----------



## Gunk (25 Nov 2020)

Usual, toast with ginger marmalade and a strong cup of coffee.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Nov 2020)

Fried egg on toast and bubble & squeak


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (25 Nov 2020)

My usual 3x sachets of Quaker porridge


----------



## Electric_Andy (25 Nov 2020)

Just about to have gluten free toast with marmalade and peanut butter


----------



## CanucksTraveller (25 Nov 2020)

Granary toast with butter and marmite, a glass of orange juice and a big tea. 

Leftover dinner for breakfast? Unusual! Although in my 20s I used to love eating cold leftover chicken madras straight from the fridge for breakfast, so I won't judge.


----------



## Archie_tect (25 Nov 2020)

Favourite breakfast: tea and a full English/ Scottish or Irish when on holiday in a B+B...
Best home cooked breakfast: pancakes with sliced banana, syrup and ice cream.
Best unexpected breakfast: Nasi Goreng in Jakarta visiting No.1 son when he worked there.
Usual breakfast: tea and a piece of toast with butter and marmalade!


----------



## Chris S (25 Nov 2020)

Porridge oats soaked in milk overnight so it's ready to eat.


----------



## T4tomo (25 Nov 2020)

I vary between granola with freshfruit and yoghurt and good old fashioned porridge made in a pan (not of your instant sachet crap!).

I have discovered rather late in life that cooking it with salt in is actually a good thing, the scots were onto something. i still like a bit of fruit and a dripple of golden syrup on the top though.

Linda mcCartney vegan mince is horrible btw and I have tried it.


----------



## MichaelW2 (25 Nov 2020)

Usually my breakfast is very samey. For years it was museli and banana. Then I switched to toast with marmite or honey. Then i did fruit and nut porridge.
Now it is a bit all over the place, different time, skipped . Usually toast and something. A regular breakfast at the same time evey morning is like an anchor for the day.


----------



## cyberknight (25 Nov 2020)

2 pieces of bread and flora with peanut butter


----------



## GlamorganGuy (25 Nov 2020)

salt & vinegar pringles and 2 cups of tea you can stand a spoon in. doesn't sound great but hey just being honest!


----------



## Salar (25 Nov 2020)

T4tomo said:


> Linda mcCartney vegan mince is horrible btw and I have tried it.



We don't eat meat and the entire Linda McCartney range is terrible in our opinion.


----------



## fossyant (25 Nov 2020)

The OP is a student I think, they eat anything, including pasta for breakfast !


----------



## fossyant (25 Nov 2020)

fossyant said:


> The OP is a student I think, they eat anything, including pasta for breakfast !



Could have been last weeks pizza !


----------



## johnblack (25 Nov 2020)

An americano then a cortado at Starbucks first thing and an omelette with mushrooms and ham about an hour ago.


----------



## Dayvo (25 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Fried egg on toast and bubble & squeak


I love bubble and squeak. Unfortunately it makes my stomach 'bubble and squeak' too! 😳


----------



## Dayvo (25 Nov 2020)

A cup of tea first, then shortly after, a bowl of yoghurt with All Bran flakes, blueberries and honey, and a cup or two of strong black coffee.


----------



## oreo_muncher (25 Nov 2020)

fossyant said:


> Could have been last weeks pizza !


I haven't had pizza in months... I've been craving it lately though


----------



## CanucksTraveller (25 Nov 2020)

johnblack said:


> An omelette with mushrooms and ham...



Ooh now that's a nice thing! Mushrooms are fab. 

While I do like all sorts (including big hugely breakfasts with bacon and sausages etc), one of the best breakfasts I ever had was at a place in the Azores, it was just enormous sliced field mushrooms fried in butter and thyme, and served on buttered brioche. Heaven.


----------



## vickster (25 Nov 2020)

Usually porridge made with skimmed milk and water (microwaved).
Weekend / if in a hurry - mix of sugar free Alpen and cornflakes with skimmed milk
With a mug of tea


----------



## raleighnut (25 Nov 2020)

Scrambled Rggs on Wholemeal Toast this morning, oh a a cup of Green Tea.


----------



## johnblack (25 Nov 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Ooh now that's a nice thing! Mushrooms are fab.
> 
> While I do like all sorts (including big hugely breakfasts with bacon and sausages etc), one of the best breakfasts I ever had was at a place in the Azores, it was just enormous sliced field mushrooms fried in butter and thyme, and served on buttered brioche. Heaven.


It's the simplest foods that leave the best memories when they are cooked to perfection.

Mushrooms are something that we are never without in our house.


----------



## jowwy (25 Nov 2020)

toast and coffee........


----------



## rockyroller (25 Nov 2020)

mug of water w/ apple cider vinegar, 3 sausage links, 1/2 bagel & 2 cups of coffee


----------



## lazybloke (25 Nov 2020)

Two weetabix with chopped banana and sultanas. And milk. 
Washed down with strong tea. That's hourly tea, sometimes with a bit of dunking of biscuits. 

Getting a bit late in the day to talk about breakfast. Is there a lunch thread?


----------



## rockyroller (25 Nov 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> slice of stollen loaf cake


who did you steal it from?


----------



## Chris S (25 Nov 2020)

johnblack said:


> Mushrooms are something that we are never without in our house.


Same here, we've got rising damp.


----------



## slowmotion (25 Nov 2020)

Fried egg on toast and a fair bit of coffee.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Nov 2020)

A couple of Weetabix with full fat milk then a banana when I got to work.


----------



## oldworld (25 Nov 2020)

Porridge, same as every day for the past 25 years.


----------



## Landsurfer (25 Nov 2020)

McDonalds breakfast roll meal ...sausage, bacon, no egg, orange juice and hash brown ... barbecue sauce .... ... tasted better as i didn't have to pay for it ...


----------



## oreo_muncher (25 Nov 2020)

Salar said:


> We don't eat meat and the entire Linda McCartney range is terrible in our opinion.


Which vegan meat have you tried? Have you had the Linda McCartney duck?


----------



## vickster (25 Nov 2020)

Salar said:


> We don't eat meat and the entire Linda McCartney range is terrible in our opinion.


I don’t mind the mozzarella burger occasionally and the frozen sausages ok. 
I only stopped eating meat around 15 months ago so still figuring out the fake stuff 
(I‘m not too fussed as I do still eat fish and seafood)
I wouldn’t eat any of it for breakfast though  (I was never actually that keen on sausages and bacon for breakfast)


----------



## lane (25 Nov 2020)

Cornflakes and coffee


----------



## MntnMan62 (25 Nov 2020)

This morning it was breakfast on the run. Instant oatmeal with fresh blueberries, a small OJ to wash down the meds and supplements and a cup of Donut Shop coffee from the Keurig with a splash of skim milk.


----------



## oreo_muncher (26 Nov 2020)

vickster said:


> I don’t mind the mozzarella burger occasionally and the frozen sausages ok.
> I only stopped eating meat around 15 months ago so still figuring out the fake stuff
> (I‘m not too fussed as I do still eat fish and seafood)
> I wouldn’t eat any of it for breakfast though  (I was never actually that keen on sausages and bacon for breakfast)


Try the LM duck.


----------



## vickster (26 Nov 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Try the LM duck.


The reason I stopped eating meat was because I went off the taste and texture so something trying to emulate meat won’t really work for me


----------



## All uphill (26 Nov 2020)

Porridge made with almond milk and topped with frozen mango and pineapple chunks.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Nov 2020)

Fried egg on toast with sausage and nuked tomato


----------



## oreo_muncher (26 Nov 2020)

All uphill said:


> Porridge made with almond milk and topped with frozen mango and pineapple chunks.


Is almond milk a preference or are you lactose intolerant or is it some other reason? Im not a fan of almond, I use unsweetened soy.


----------



## Teamfixed (26 Nov 2020)

a slice of homemade banana loaf


----------



## GlamorganGuy (26 Nov 2020)

Getting sensible today, muesli with a generous spoonful of brown flax seeds and a handful of blueberries.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (26 Nov 2020)

A video conference call.


----------



## roadrash (26 Nov 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Which vegan meat have you tried? Have you had the Linda McCartney duck?


How the hell do they get away with calling it duck, it contains o duck, i also dont understand why this type of thing is made to (alledgedly) look like, resemble meat.......WHY.
You can improve the linda mcartney mince simply by throwing it away and eating the packaging, imo it would taste better.


----------



## oreo_muncher (26 Nov 2020)

roadrash said:


> How the hell do they get away with calling it duck, it contains o duck, i also dont understand why this type of thing is made to (alledgedly) look like, resemble meat.......WHY.
> You can improve the linda mcartney mince simply by throwing it away and eating the packaging, imo it would taste better.


Each to their own. But I don't agree with your opinion.


----------



## roadrash (26 Nov 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Each to their own. But I don't agree with your opinion.


sorry i forgot to add yellow face thing  i was serious about the duck and the look like meat thing though


----------



## oreo_muncher (26 Nov 2020)

roadrash said:


> sorry i forgot to add yellow face thing  i was serious about the duck and the look like meat thing though


I like the taste of meat but don't like the ethics behind it. That's the explanation.


----------



## vickster (26 Nov 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> I like the taste of meat but don't like the ethics behind it. That's the explanation.


Whereas I don’t like the taste any more but could manage the ethics if I did


----------



## stephec (26 Nov 2020)

My usual is poached egg on malted grain toast x 2, about 3/4 pint of lemonade and orange juice, followed by a large espresso. 

Sometimes I'll have a couple of sausages as well, and on occasion I might chuck in a couple of hash browns on top of that lot.


----------



## mustang1 (26 Nov 2020)

Was going to have porridge but that would take 5 mins and since the SO gets panicky very easily, I thought I'd get something even quicker so a smaller than usual helping of shreddies. Boring stuff.


----------



## oreo_muncher (26 Nov 2020)

mustang1 said:


> Was going to have porridge but that would take 5 mins and since the SO gets panicky very easily, I thought I'd get something even quicker so a smaller than usual helping of shreddies. Boring stuff.


What is she panicky about?


----------



## Soltydog (26 Nov 2020)

Generally I'll just have 2 slices of wholemeal toast with butter & a coffee or 3  Today I was going out for 100+ miles so had 2 sausage, 3 rashers of bacon, black pudding, mushrooms, 2 fried egg & toast. Saw me through the ride, just stopped to eat a cereal bar this aft & didn't need to try & find anywhere open in the present climate


----------



## nickyboy (26 Nov 2020)

On the run up to Xmas I like to have a couple of slices of Panettone, toasted, with butter


----------



## lazybloke (26 Nov 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> *I like the taste of meat* but don't like the ethics behind it. That's the explanation.


In that case, best not try the vegan sausage roll from Greggs.
First bite : nom. 2nd bite:hang on a sec... 3rd bit:ewwww 4th bite:there was no 4th bite

Or to put a different way, it has the weirdest after-taste.


----------



## oreo_muncher (26 Nov 2020)

lazybloke said:


> In that case, best not try the vegan sausage roll from Greggs.
> First bite : nom. 2nd bite:hang on a sec... 3rd bit:ewwww 4th bite:there was no 4th bite
> 
> Or to put a different way, it has the weirdest after-taste.


Already had them.


----------



## lazybloke (26 Nov 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Already had them.


Them? Plural!!!


----------



## oreo_muncher (26 Nov 2020)

lazybloke said:


> Them? Plural!!!


Had numerous vegan Greggs sausage rolls


----------



## lazybloke (26 Nov 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Had numerous vegan Greggs sausage rolls


Glad someone likes them!

To be fair I am an omnivore, not really the target market for vegan food.
I'd like to eat less animal products, but vegan food that tries to mirror meat doesn't quite hit the spot flavour-wise, sometimes texture-wise, and is often far more processed than I'd like. Prefer simpler foods.


----------



## MntnMan62 (26 Nov 2020)

On holiday mornings such as Thanksgiving and Christmas my wife likes to make what she calls "overnight french toast". She takes french bread baguette and slices it up. She puts butter on the bottom and lines a pyrex cooking dish with the bread pieces. Then she pours an egg batter over the top and lets it sit overnight. Then in the morning she pops it in the oven until it is nicely browned. Add some maple syrup and it's a delicious breakfast. I had two pieces along with some coffee and OJ.


----------



## Reynard (26 Nov 2020)

MntnMan62 said:


> On holiday mornings such as Thanksgiving and Christmas my wife likes to make what she calls "overnight french toast". She takes french bread baguette and slices it up. She puts butter on the bottom and lines a pyrex cooking dish with the bread pieces. Then she pours an egg batter over the top and lets it sit overnight. Then in the morning she pops it in the oven until it is nicely browned. Add some maple syrup and it's a delicious breakfast. I had two pieces along with some coffee and OJ.



Ah. Bread and butter pudding.

Try adding some sugar and sultanas into the batter, and it becomes a thing of beauty. Or spread the bread with marmalade as well as butter and add a splooshette of orange flower water.


----------



## Reynard (26 Nov 2020)

I'm normally not a breakfast person, so usually just a large mug of peppermint tea. Sometimes a croissant might join the tea.

Although if I'm out all day (for whatever reason) then I'll have a large bowl of porridge, as I know I'll be on my feet a lot. Or on the bike a lot.


----------



## Reynard (26 Nov 2020)

Salar said:


> We don't eat meat and the entire Linda McCartney range is terrible in our opinion.



I'm not fussy with my food and will quite happily eat anything, but I've yet to find a Linda McCartney product that I haven't taken two bites from and pitched the rest. Plus it's ridiculously expensive.

If I cook vegetarian or vegan, then I prefer to do so from scratch. So much nicer.


----------



## Ridgeway (26 Nov 2020)

Porridge


----------



## Baldy (26 Nov 2020)

A mug of tea, two plums and two satsumas.


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (26 Nov 2020)

A massive great big plate of scrambled eggs & baked beans plus coffee.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Nov 2020)

Fried egg on toast with baked beans


----------



## oreo_muncher (27 Nov 2020)

Soy blueberry yoghurt with granola. Banana.


----------



## postman (27 Nov 2020)

Nearly the same each morning.Two crumpets.Two cereals corn flakes with mini wheats,raisins and some walnuts and maybe a chopped nana.With semi skimmed milk.Glass of Apple juice topped off with a bit of hot water.


----------



## mustang1 (30 Nov 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> What is she panicky about?


mmmh, how to answer this.... I think it's time i wrote that book...


----------



## numbnuts (30 Nov 2020)

Scrambled egg on toast with corn fritter


----------



## screenman (30 Nov 2020)

Nothing as I decided to go back on the 16 and 8 diet, only eat between 11am and 7pm.


----------



## oreo_muncher (30 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> Nothing as I decided to go back on the 16 and 8 diet, only eat between 11am and 7pm.


I used to do that, but I did more of 18 hours fasting and 6 hours of eating. I sometimes still do it too. Are you doing it to lose weight?


----------



## Brads (30 Nov 2020)

Fried cabbage and kale with gouda and egg, with hot pepper sauce  magic.


----------



## vickster (30 Nov 2020)

Brads said:


> Fried cabbage and kale with gouda and egg, with hot pepper sauce  magic.


Hope you live/work alone as that's got to make you windy


----------



## Brads (30 Nov 2020)

I don't actually, but as luck would have it I have no shame whatsoever, and my missus lost her sense of smell 4 years ago.

Kinda took the fun out of 50% of it really.


----------



## screenman (30 Nov 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> I used to do that, but I did more of 18 hours fasting and 6 hours of eating. I sometimes still do it too. Are you doing it to lose weight?



Yes.


----------



## oreo_muncher (30 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> Yes.


How's that going for you? I don't do it to lose weight, I do it to maintain my weight.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Nov 2020)

A cup of green tea


----------



## oreo_muncher (30 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> A cup of green tea


And where's the rest?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Nov 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> And where's the rest?



I only have breakfast on the weekend when doing longer rides.


----------



## oreo_muncher (30 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> I only have breakfast on the weekend when doing longer rides.


Then what do you usually eat in a normal day? Are you not hungry? Are you on some diet?


----------



## screenman (30 Nov 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> How's that going for you? I don't do it to lose weight, I do it to maintain my weight.



First day today but I have done it before and it works well for me.


----------



## oreo_muncher (30 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> First day today but I have done it before and it works well for me.


I find it easy personally. What about you? But I have weeks where I binge eat when I'm not doing it😞


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Nov 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Then what do you usually eat in a normal day? Are you not hungry? Are you on some diet?



Nope not on a diet. Just don’t normally eat breakfast. I have lunch then something in the evening. If I get hungry I ignore till it’s time to eat.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Dec 2020)

Fried egg on toast, a sausage with bubble and squeak


----------



## johnblack (1 Dec 2020)

Long HIIT session on the spin bike in a bit, so had porridge, it's so dull. Even when you add loads of stuff, it remains dull, but it serves a purpose.


----------



## oreo_muncher (1 Dec 2020)

johnblack said:


> Long HIIT session on the spin bike in a bit, so had porridge, it's so dull. Even when you add loads of stuff, it remains dull, but it serves a purpose.


Add dark choc in and a bit of orange zest, tastes like chocolate orange.


----------



## Notafettler (1 Dec 2020)

Would usually start with a smoothy of foraged and grown fruit where possible. Adding protein powder or and peanut powder. Mixed with full fat plus milk (channel island). But roday i went with fried leeks with chorizo and sweet chestnuts. Tons of leeks in the freezer and in the garden at the moment. Used to use brussels but can't be arsed growing them anymore. Followed by 2 peanut butter and jam sandwiches. Finishing with a triple shot cappuccino. Don't eat midday.


----------



## Notafettler (1 Dec 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> How's that going for you? I don't do it to lose weight, I do it to maintain my weight.




I just don't eat in the morning on Monday and Wednesday and only eat 550 calories at night. Sometimes I don't bother with anything.
I forgot I always have 2 3shot cappuccino on Monday and Wednesday but I use low fat milk. The rest of the week I use channel island from the milkman.


----------



## oreo_muncher (1 Dec 2020)

I had a PBJ sandwich and a banana for breakfast


----------



## oreo_muncher (1 Dec 2020)

Notafettler said:


> I just don't eat in the morning on Monday and Wednesday and only eat 550 calories at night. Sometimes I don't bother with anything.
> I forgot I always have 2 3shot cappuccino on Monday and Wednesday but I use low fat milk. The rest of the week I use channel island from the milkman.


How do you sleep at night with so much coffee in your system?I try start eating from 11am.


----------



## straas (1 Dec 2020)

Bacon on grilled ciabatta, loads of butter and a dollop of hollandaise.


----------



## oreo_muncher (1 Dec 2020)

straas said:


> Bacon on grilled ciabatta, loads of butter and a dollop of hollandaise.


That is so much fat, so greasy that I felt kind of sick in my stomach reading that .


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2020)

Cereals


----------



## straas (1 Dec 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> That is so much fat, so greasy that I felt kind of sick in my stomach reading that .



yumma yumma


----------



## Electric_Andy (1 Dec 2020)

Chicken stew and dumplings for both breakfast and lumch today


----------



## oldwheels (1 Dec 2020)

Porridge except for Sunday when I have scrambled egg with bacon and/or sausage.


----------



## Notafettler (1 Dec 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> How do you sleep at night with so much coffee in your system?I try start eating from 11am.


I close my eyes!
I don't have problems sleeping.


----------



## DCBassman (2 Dec 2020)

Bran flakes with sultanas, and blueberries sometimes. Usually 6 days week.
Sunday is usually a full English cooked by me.
Sometimes just a bagel on Sunday, though.
I'm not thin...
And tea. Only tea, never drink coffee, it's disgusting.


----------



## oreo_muncher (2 Dec 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Bran flakes with sultanas, and blueberries sometimes. Usually 6 days week.
> Sunday is usually a full English cooked by me.
> Sometimes just a bagel on Sunday, though.
> I'm not thin...
> And tea. Only tea, never drink coffee, it's disgusting.


Then you never had a coconut milk hazelnut syrup lattee from pret


----------



## DCBassman (2 Dec 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Then you never had a coconut milk hazelnut syrup lattee from pret


Don't get me wrong, some, most even, coffee, smells great. But it just does not translate into a nice taste, not any variety. I keep thinking I 'ought' to like it, but I don't, I just don't...


----------



## oreo_muncher (2 Dec 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Don't get me wrong, some, most even, coffee, smells great. But it just does not translate into a nice taste, not any variety. I keep thinking I 'ought' to like it, but I don't, I just don't...


I didn't like it at first and after drinking it lots of times I developed a taste and liking for it. Takes time and practice. I drink coffee for the taste, not the energy but then I can't sleep at night if I drink it too late, so I don't have it often.


----------



## DCBassman (2 Dec 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> I didn't like it at first and after drinking it lots of times I developed a taste and liking for it. Takes time and practice. I drink coffee for the taste, not the energy but then I can't sleep at night if I drink it too late, so I don't have it often.


Fair enough, just that I don't like it enough to persevere, maybe! 
Tea's fine.


----------



## tyred (2 Dec 2020)

Shreddies with added fresh strawberries and blueberries.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Dec 2020)

Fried egg on toast with corn fritter and beans


----------



## mistyoptic (2 Dec 2020)

Homemade granola then homemade marmalade on toast made with homemade (Panasonic machine) bread. Glass of V8 juice and glass of water on the side and then coffee after


----------



## numbnuts (3 Dec 2020)

Fried egg on toast with black pudding and beans


----------



## numbnuts (4 Dec 2020)

Scrambled egg on toast with mushrooms and corn fritter


----------



## vickster (4 Dec 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Then you never had a coconut milk hazelnut syrup lattee from pret


I don’t like anything sweet in coffee other than plain (semi) skimmed milk so sweet coconut and syrup would not be to my taste ... and means I can get the calories from one of their utterly glorious pains aux raisins (when they’ve cooked it just right). No good for vegans and pastries are one of the top reasons why I could never be one 

Just had my usual porridge and a mug of tea


----------



## Tripster (4 Dec 2020)

coffee
muesli
coffee
yogurt


----------



## Reynard (4 Dec 2020)

Tea. And plenty of it.

Mind, it's almost lunchtime, and there's home made soda bread and home made gravlax  Plus a nice, squishy French cheese. And a pear, and maybe half an avocado.

Oh, and more tea.


----------



## oreo_muncher (4 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Tea. And plenty of it.
> 
> Mind, it's almost lunchtime, and there's home made soda bread and home made gravlax  Plus a nice, squishy French cheese. And a pear, and maybe half an avocado.
> 
> Oh, and more tea.


Had to Google what gravlax is.


----------



## straas (4 Dec 2020)

Bacon hash brown and egg barm from a local café

It is friday after all


----------



## Reynard (4 Dec 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Had to Google what gravlax is.



I have a lovely recipe courtesy of the Hairy Bikers. All hail, Si & Dave!


----------



## numbnuts (5 Dec 2020)

Scrambled egg on toast with mushrooms and sausage


----------



## Tripster (5 Dec 2020)

Swiss muesli with Apple


----------



## Landsurfer (5 Dec 2020)

2 banana smoothie with a cup of milk, 2 egg microwave scrambled with a slice of buttered toast and marmalade ... egg on the toast and marmalade .. yum ...


----------



## numbnuts (6 Dec 2020)

Fried egg, mushrooms and bubble and squeak


----------



## Electric_Andy (6 Dec 2020)

This morning it was left over sweet and sour pork. One of the best I've made. I ran out of rice so had it with chips


----------



## CanucksTraveller (6 Dec 2020)

A sandwich of crispy smoked bacon with fried mushrooms, because it's Sunday.


----------



## Colin Grigson (6 Dec 2020)

Homemade ham and egg McMuffins


----------



## rockyroller (7 Dec 2020)

3 sausage links & 1/2 bagel


----------



## rockyroller (7 Dec 2020)

Colin Grigson said:


> Homemade ham and egg McMuffins


do you use an egg ring?


----------



## Colin Grigson (7 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> do you use an egg ring?
> 
> View attachment 562144


Almost ... we had to buy this because my son doesn’t like the non-uniform edges of a normal fried egg


----------



## rockyroller (7 Dec 2020)

Colin Grigson said:


> Almost ... we had to buy this because my son doesn’t like the non-uniform edges of a normal fried egg


oh very cool! how old is your son? not to be nosy, my kids are adults now, but I fondly remember their young quirks. for example my son always liked to stick 1 finger in his food, to check the temperature


----------



## Colin Grigson (7 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> oh very cool! how old is your son? not to be nosy, my kids are adults now, but I fondly remember their young quirks. for example my son always liked to stick 1 finger in his food, to check the temperature


11 ... and his twin sister is just as picky  ... we still have fingers in food too


----------



## numbnuts (7 Dec 2020)

Fried egg, mushrooms and bubble and squeak


----------



## bitsandbobs (7 Dec 2020)

Had some rice left over from last night, so natto this morning.


----------



## Salad Dodger (7 Dec 2020)

Yesterday, Mrs Salad was baking some part baked rolls for our breakfast bacon rolls, then took a phone call from her brother and forgot about them.... They emerged from the oven rather darker than normal (but not burnt) and too crusty to be eaten, so a second batch was cooked for breakfast. 
Today, I sliced the overdone ones and toasted them for breakfast, with butter, jam and a cup of coffee. Very good!


----------



## Archie_tect (7 Dec 2020)

Porridge... must be winter- yum


----------



## stephec (7 Dec 2020)

Today I had a McDonald's breakfast roll meal, surprisingly decent and better than a sausage and egg mcmuffin, my new McDonald's breakfast of choice.


----------



## itboffin (7 Dec 2020)

Normally its just coffee for breakfast today i had a three egg mushroom omelette, my new non stick frying pan is too non stick every time I tried to flip it over it just slid around, in the end i did a pancake style flip ...successfully 

Back to coffee i think eating in the morning just feels wrong unless i'm going out on a long ride.

I also prepared dinner this morning at the same time, leaving it to slow cook for six hours.


----------



## rockyroller (7 Dec 2020)

stephec said:


> Today I had a McDonald's breakfast roll meal, surprisingly decent and better than a sausage and egg mcmuffin, my new McDonald's breakfast of choice.


is that what we call their sausage breakfast burrito? if so, those are also good frozen. I typically will give it a minute in the microwave then a little time in the toaster oven. sure beats scrambling your own eggs


----------



## itboffin (7 Dec 2020)

really eating McD's is okay? i'm gobsmacked that they can make basic good ingredients into such horrible looking food.


----------



## stephec (7 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> is that what we call their sausage breakfast burrito? if so, those are also good frozen. I typically will give it a minute in the microwave then a little time in the toaster oven. sure beats scrambling your own eggs


It's a roll with cheese, bacon, egg, and sausage in it. It's new according to the posters.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Dec 2020)

Scrambled egg, nuked tomato and corn fritter


----------



## rockyroller (8 Dec 2020)

itboffin said:


> really eating McD's is okay? i'm gobsmacked that they can make basic good ingredients into such horrible looking food.


not my 1st choice. had my 1st job there when I was 15. back then (40 yrs ago) it was a novelty & expectations were very low. mostly it was fun, not good. I was one of the 1st ppl to cook breakfast for them. went on to do some short-order cooking thru college years. I'm pretty picky & when I get McD's I'm most often very disappointed. a lot has to do with who is preparing the food. I get stuff sometimes & I look at it & I just want to cry, yell, scream, take it back & tell them this is wrong, just wrong, this sucks you should be re-trained. I can list all the suff I don't like but there isn't enough room. however, there are rare moments where the product is delivered as it should be, but one must have low expectations for what to expect. the burritos aren't bad if they are made fresh & by well trained ppl who give a f*ck about what they do. we have 2 within striking distance of my office, one stinks, the other is good. must be a management thing. but back to the burritos. they are emergency breakfast items, way better than the frozen ones at the grocery store, again gotta lower expectations. but if you get a few good ones & pop them in the freezer right away, they can be reconstituted the next morning. but with discretion, for example if I have to work early & we have snow to clear off the cars, etc. I have cats to tend to also. so if I'm running around & don't have much time, they help me get out the door with more than just carbs in my tummy

but aside from the quality of the low expectation food, is the smell. if I'm hungry I'll eat the stuff but afterwards I can't take the smell. I have to get rid of all the wrappers & open my car windows. I remember when they put in the 1st drive-thrus. I was convinced it was for the lazy ppl & I always would go inside anyway. hmmm, 40 years later & I like the drive thru! especially if the girls are flirty.

coffee is a mixed bag too. if I see them empty the pot into my cup I ask for another please. I can't stand how they add milk so I usually get it black & add my own at the office. but when I do I only get milk & I'm specific about how much

I rarely admit I eat there, but this place is somewhat anonymous right? ;-)


----------



## rockyroller (8 Dec 2020)

itboffin said:


> Normally its just coffee for breakfast today i had a three egg mushroom omelette, my new non stick frying pan is too non stick every time I tried to flip it over it just slid around, in the end i did a pancake style flip ...successfully
> 
> Back to coffee i think eating in the morning just feels wrong unless i'm going out on a long ride.
> 
> ...


this photo is beautiful, by the way. I'm convinced if someone could figure out healthy good food prepped & served thru a drive-thru, here is the US, they'd be millionaires


----------



## Colin Grigson (8 Dec 2020)

bitsandbobs said:


> Had some rice left over from last night, so natto this morning.


I didn’t have a clue what ‘natto’ is so I had a Google - sounds interesting. I love non-traditionally British breakfasts


----------



## itboffin (25 Dec 2020)

Scottish smoked salmon scrambled egg and seeded wholemeal toast with prosecco bucks fizz


----------



## rockyroller (26 Dec 2020)

French toast & yes we did add butter & syrup


----------



## jayonabike (28 Dec 2020)

Smoke salmon & scrambled eggs with champagne breakfast for the wife’s birthday


----------



## Landsurfer (28 Dec 2020)

itboffin said:


> really eating McD's is okay? i'm gobsmacked that they can make basic good ingredients into such horrible looking food.


I had a chicken and bacon wrap from McD's in Penrith yesterday on our way back to Rotherham from Lanark ... pile of fresh salad..tomato, cucumber, lettuce, chicken strips, grilled bacon .... practically healthy eating ....
French toast ... or eggy bread, for brekkie before i'm off to Decathlon to get tyres and a 6 speed freewheel for the new (to me) 1985 Raleigh Scirocco.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Dec 2020)

Fried egg on toast with beans


----------



## rockyroller (28 Dec 2020)

jayonabike said:


> Smoke salmon & scrambled eggs with champagne breakfast for the wife’s birthday


lucky gal!


----------



## keithmac (28 Dec 2020)

Never eat breakfast at home, always have a full english or similar on holiday though, bit strange really!.


----------



## Tribansman (28 Dec 2020)

Pannetone and bucks fizz. Yes, I have a sweet tooth!


----------

